# Sad Sad Day



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

Yesterday was a very sad day for us.

We are very sad to announce the passing of Patrick one of our Opossums. He did not suffer he simply went to sleep and did not wake up. The house is very empty without him clicking.











His last camera call all snuggled up on the sofa.










Thank you for your time


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

that is so sad, im sorry for your loss


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Awwww that is so sad
RIP Patrick, you will be missed by many


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this sad news about Patrick, my tho9ught are with you & know kind of what your feeling after loosing my pair of Gambian Pouched rats last week :sad:

Do you have any clues as to the reason for him passing away in his sleep?


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Sad........*

Really sad to hear x
Reinforces thier short lifespan (as you know, we have one and love him to bits...).


Dreading when his time comes.

Dave.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I have wanted to keep these for years but just cannot understand the prices asked for a species that lives 18months - 2 years old. 

I am glad that Patrick passed peacefully but very sorry for your loss


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss... As Shell said, he'll be missed by many.


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

RIP Patrick, you beautiful boy


----------



## taffmam (Nov 29, 2010)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

sorry to hear your sad news


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

oh no so sorry hun  

i will miss his updates 

RIP lil man xx


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.. :'(


----------



## chelbop (Jan 27, 2009)

awww poor patrick! I know i've never had the pleasure to have spoken to you directly but there have been plenty of times i've come across patricks photos on the forum when ive had friends around and turned the laptop to show them what a gorgeous creature he is. my condolences in what must be a really hard time for you. xx


----------



## platypus (Aug 27, 2007)

*very sad*

That is very sad news . Best wishes


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

Very sad, I'm so sorry . How old was he? Do you know what might have caused it? At least he didn't suffer, but it must have been such a shock .


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry to hear this, RIP beautiful Patrick xxx


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Aww  Thats really sad. I'm sure he had a really good, fun life  RIP Patrick..


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

So Sorry for your loss.........


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

Really sorry


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

*Thank you*

Thank you all for your kind comments. 

O is doing quite well. She is still a bit fussy about coming out but she has started bimberling around over the last few days. 

We will keep you posted on her progress.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

so glad O is ok we need some update pics of O :flrt:


----------

